# I want to jump in



## dozuki (Sep 1, 2010)

I have been turning pens for a couple of years now for friends, family and anyone else who might want one.  I think I have become pretty good at turning and finishing.  Truth to be told I love fountain pens and want to move up and make some of my own after looking at some of the prices for quality pens.  I am hope that you can tell me some of what I am getting into.  I would love to jump in the deep end.  Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## JBCustomPens (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3828

Read these over many times, they will teach you a lot about how to change, clean and use fountain pens.


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have only just started into fountain pens myself. There is lots of good info out there

Here is a really good reference link. I am slowly working my way through all of his articles.

http://www.richardspens.com/?page=main.htm

I also joined the Fountain Pen Network
http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?/index
here is a Ref link on their forum
http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?/topic/11309-repair-reference-information/

Hope this helps. I am starting to love fountain pens, but tuning is steep learning curve.

Good luck


----------

